# ND



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Who is heading for ND and when?


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Leaving October 2nd for the opening week, will be coming home the 9th to hit our opener here.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Had to sit a year out. Next year though it's game on again.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

10/2 for a week. You been out there lately backroads?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

10-13 to 10-24


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Friday October 3 for a week.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Quack Attacker said:


> Leaving October 2nd for the opening week, will be coming home the 9th to hit our opener here.


Same here. 10/2 till 10/10.

I will be back just in time, to unload the truck, reload the boat and head out for the opener here.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 10-13 to 10-24


Will be north of you within that same time frame.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

10/18-10/26


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

10/4 - 10/11


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

10/19-10/26


----------



## jwm22 (Jun 17, 2008)

10/24


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

10/4-10/11 and 10/18-10/25, prolly won't be duckin in our home state till November.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wavie said:


> Will be north of you within that same time frame.


don't be shooting any weird birds up there or anything. 

please oh please take as many pics as you can. your little spot of heaven makes me jealous and i like to see the pics.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

We'll be going 10/17 to 10/25


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

We are doing the 18th through 25. First timers!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## daakota (Jan 17, 2006)

Will have a full pintail shack 10/24-11/7 anybody looking to rent a house hit me up I have a week open 10/14 to 10/23 $ 125 a night sleeps 4 easily 25 a guy more per night over 4. cable tv internet washer drier. just like home.


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

I'll be out from Oct 2nd thru the 24th. 
Then Dec 12 -20


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

daakota said:


> Will have a full pintail shack 10/24-11/7 anybody looking to rent a house hit me up I have a week open 10/14 to 10/23 $ 125 a night sleeps 4 easily 25 a guy more per night over 4. cable tv internet washer drier. just like home.


nice shack! good price too. anyone that was on the fence about goin, should jump on that and go do it.


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Headed out the 9-14! Can't wait!


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Chasin said:


> I'll be out from Oct 2nd thru the 24th.
> Then Dec 12 -20



Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Last week of October


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I had planned to leave on 9/28 and stay until 10/20. I have to attend a wedding on 10/4, so my plans haved changed. I will be out on 10/7 -10/21 then again in Dec. Last time I have been out was in May. Good luck to all. BRT


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Not sure whats so funny??
Some of us do a lot more than hunt ducks..


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Like what? All we do in ND is waterfowl hunt, pheasant hunt, drink and chew


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Like what? All we do in ND is waterfowl hunt, pheasant hunt, drink and chew
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


work. visit family. work some more. deer hunt...cruise backroads. more than ducks there.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Big deer hunter, huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Big deer hunter, huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


So what if he is, is that a bad thing? Some damn nice bucks in ND i've seen plenty of them out there. 

Maybe a TRUE duck hunter doesn't hunt deer is that what your saying? BTW there is open water to be found in ND in December just in case you were interested.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

No kidding, I guess I have never been out there, thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> work. visit family. work some more. deer hunt...cruise backroads. more than ducks there.


Yea, 
I wasn't going to respond but maybe it will help the kid (Jake) out in the long run.

Hunt, Yes. Ducks, Geese, Deer, pheasants, sharps, coyotes.

Plus so much more.

Combine, empty silos, run trucks, herd cattle and help families.
The people I've met out there have gone from acquaintances to friends to Family. Everyone I know thats spent any amount of time out there knows exactly what I'm saying. 
3 years ago my family spent a week out there sandbagging the town of Velva in April (wife stayed another week after I left helping). 
Unfortunately my best friend still lost his home. 

Not saying any of this to say I'm better than anyone else, just telling you there is more to hunting/outdoors than getting your limit. 
I've just decided to take a little more time to do more in the state I love.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Chasin said:


> Yea,
> I wasn't going to respond but maybe it will help the kid (Jake) out in the long run.
> 
> Hunt, Yes. Ducks, Geese, Deer, pheasants, sharps, coyotes.
> ...


we've went out in the spring a couple times just to work on house and hang out. personally, if i could find work there i would live there. my kind of state....so much stuff that falls into my "fun" category is easily done out there. Jealous of guys that can make that happen without changing professions.


----------



## j6mccauslin (Feb 6, 2007)

10/17-10/25


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, lots of Michigan guys going out that 3rd week. Be good boys. They take notice of license plates that aren't courteous < _ahem, Minnesota_>. And take lots of pictures for those of us not going this year!


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chasin said:


> Yea,
> I wasn't going to respond but maybe it will help the kid (Jake) out in the long run.
> 
> Hunt, Yes. Ducks, Geese, Deer, pheasants, sharps, coyotes.
> ...


It's more than just hunting as you stated , I have made a lot of friends in other states in my hunting adventures and keep in contact with them.
It seems a lot of people have lost the idea of personal relationships in this world of technology, and especially a lot of the younger generations.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

smoke said:


> So what if he is, is that a bad thing? Some damn nice bucks in ND i've seen plenty of them out there.


So true, Smoke. A few years ago out there, we recognized the guy staying in one of the adjoining cabins was a very well known guide and charter boat captain from your neck of the woods. We figured no big deal, he would certainly be the guy who knows where the best duck hunting is and he's going to hunt there. It kind of shocked us when he took off on a quad at O'dark thirty with his bow strapped to the back. Yep, he knows where the big boys live.

A few days later we kicked a HUGE 10-12 point tall basket rack out of a slough. He had to go an easy 175-180. Biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TNL said:


> So true, Smoke. A few years ago out there, we recognized the guy staying in one of the adjoining cabins was a very well known guide and charter boat captain from your neck of the woods. We figured no big deal, he would certainly be the guy who knows where the best duck hunting is and he's going to hunt there. It kind of shocked us when he took off on a quad at O'dark thirty with his bow strapped to the back. Yep, he knows where the big boys live.
> 
> A few days later we kicked a HUGE 10-12 point tall basket rack out of a slough. He had to go an easy 175-180. Biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof.


i've been there 3-4 times now on deer rifle opener. its amazing what they classify as standard buck, lol. down at the bar on opener night there was 4 bucks on trucks that easily went 140+ and it was no big thang. Back here, those guys would be driving that sucker back and forth in town trying to get everyone to look at it. haha.


----------



## ShaftedBowfishing (Feb 7, 2013)

October 18-25 this year. First time for my group. Should be...interesting...


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Oct. 16 - 22.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

October 24-1st. Anyone get denied permission for having ducks unlimited stickers on your vehicles we did 2 yrs ago


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...if i could find work there i would live there. my kind of state....


Been saying that since the first year I went out in the late 90's. Lately I've been thinking A LOT about it. The people I know who live there are a lot like our northern Michigan residents, many of whom flee to warmer climates come the dead of winter.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i've been there 3-4 times now on deer rifle opener. its amazing what they classify as standard buck, lol. down at the bar on opener night there was 4 bucks on trucks that easily went 140+ and it was no big thang. Back here, those guys would be driving that sucker back and forth in town trying to get everyone to look at it. haha.


Absolute sleeper state for Brush Carp.. If I were to go out of state after Brush Carp, might just be ND.. SD has some big Brush Carp as well but NDs friendly regulations make it a good choice.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 10-13 to 10-24


With a trip that long, what do you do with the whole 18 max possession limit on ducks? Eat a bunch half way through the trip, or is there some loophole to allow you to keep hunting ducks if you shoot your limit the first three days? I only hunt weekends here in MI, so I've never had to think about something like this, but was just wondering.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Lamarsh said:


> With a trip that long, what do you do with the whole 18 max possession limit on ducks? Eat a bunch half way through the trip, or is there some loophole to allow you to keep hunting ducks if you shoot your limit the first three days? I only hunt weekends here in MI, so I've never had to think about something like this, but was just wondering.


Eat duck every day...couple times a day to stay ahead of possession limit.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

If it's smoked is that part of your possession anymore? Just for future reference.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nuff Daddy said:


> If it's smoked is that part of your possession anymore? Just for future reference.


Yes if they are smoked still part of possession birds are supposed to be identifiable with a wing attached for id.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

That sucks. I'd take the smoker and just start pumping out jerky.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

You can do that and just eat the jerky everyday. I heard of a guy making jerky and the trying to ship it home to avoid the possession limit and they busted him for overpossession.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Honkkilla59 said:


> You can do that and just eat the jerky everyday. I heard of a guy making jerky and the trying to ship it home to avoid the possession limit and they busted him for overpossession.



Ouch


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Yes if they are smoked still part of possession birds are supposed to be identifiable with a wing attached for id.


Consumed bird is only of way eliminating it from possession...having 40 lbs of jerky is only gonna do one thing....cause a big ticket


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Consumed bird is only of way eliminating it from possession...having 40 lbs of jerky is only gonna do one thing....cause a big ticket


Haha


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Absolute sleeper state for Brush Carp.. If I were to go out of state after Brush Carp, might just be ND.. SD has some big Brush Carp as well but NDs friendly regulations make it a good choice.


Gonna do it one of these years. Archery tag is over the counter...and seriously appealing...just hate to use vacation days for "brush carp" u know


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Nuff Daddy said:


> If it's smoked is that part of your possession anymore? Just for future reference.


yep. One of the members here (who I won't identify unless he himself chimes in) who I talked into going several years back likes to can them. He had jar after jar done at the end of the week. He kept very detailed records, and it's a good thing because the last day there they got the visit from both state and fed CO's. They went through everything, and because he had such good records, they breezed right through. In fact the CO's were so happy with their camp that the guys invited them to stay for dinner that night :lol: 

They do have the provision to "gift" birds home, where you can drop off birds at a processor, and have them sent directly to someone else...wife, dad, brother, etc. Still can't exceed the daily possession, and they have you fill out a form to verify that. We've done that a few times just to zero out our possession.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> yep. One of the members here (who I won't identify unless he himself chimes in) who I talked into going several years back likes to can them. He had jar after jar done at the end of the week. He kept very detailed records, and it's a good thing because the last day there they got the visit from both state and fed CO's. They went through everything, and because he had such good records, they breezed right through. In fact the CO's were so happy with their camp that the guys invited them to stay for dinner that night :lol:
> 
> They do have the provision to "gift" birds home, where you can drop off birds at a processor, and have them sent directly to someone else...wife, dad, brother, etc. Still can't exceed the daily possession, and they have you fill out a form to verify that. We've done that a few times just to zero out our possession.


in 06' i fed ex'd a limit to my stepmom. of course she had no idea what was in the box on the porch the next day. lol.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Just curious, is it an option to donate some meat to a local food bank? Seems like that could help get rid of some of the excess and for a good cause too


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

CougarHunter said:


> Just curious, is it an option to donate some meat to a local food bank? Seems like that could help get rid of some of the excess and for a good cause too


with 2% unemployment, very low numbers on gov assistance...and all the wildlife they have at their front door...there is no one locally to give meat away to...unless your close to one of the bigger cities...which of course doesn't have that much hunting nearby.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> in 06' i fed ex'd a limit to my stepmom. of course she had no idea what was in the box on the porch the next day. lol.


yep, the first few years I went I shipped a box home each time. Worked pretty well except one year when we had a really warm stretch of weather and by the time the box made it to me it was partially spoiled. :sad:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

CougarHunter said:


> Just curious, is it an option to donate some meat to a local food bank? Seems like that could help get rid of some of the excess and for a good cause too


I just got a listserve message from ND game and fish last week about a program for donating goose to some program. It didn't discuss duck, but there may be something similar? SK - one of us should stop at the local USFWS office around the corner from your shack and inquire?

***EDIT*** I found the message...and to cut to the chase, this is the list of processors who are involved in it http://www.capnd.org/file_download/a26f5f03-8612-4f77-9fbd-eec17e343782 Why they only do this for goose is a good question, when out there, you can get a HUGE pile of duck meat in no time.


North Dakota Game and Fish Department
Sept. 24, 2014

Sportsmen Against Hunger Accepting Goose Meat

North Dakota&#8217;s Sportsmen Against Hunger program can now accept donations of Canada geese taken during the regular waterfowl hunting season.

Previously, the program could accept snow, blue and Ross&#8217;s geese during the regular season, but Canada goose donations were only allowed during the early Canada goose season. This new opportunity for hunters to donate goose meat is part of a two-year pilot program between the North Dakota Game and Fish Department and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

&#8220;In the past couple of years we have heard from many hunters who would like to donate geese taken during the regular season,&#8221; said Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand. &#8220;We appreciate the Fish and Wildlife Service setting up this pilot program so we can see how well it works.&#8221;

North Dakota Community Action Sportsmen Against Hunger program coordinator Sarah Hasbargen said the additional donations accepted during this pilot project will be a much-needed increase to food pantries across the state. &#8220;We will accept as much as hunters are able to donate,&#8221; Hasbargen said, while mentioning donated goose meat must be received no later than the day after the close of the season.

Provisions for donating goose meat during the regular season are basically the same as for the early Canada goose season. In addition, hunters can also donate meat from geese that were taken during the early season.
Hunters can bring their geese home and clean them prior to delivering meat to a processor, but breast meat brought from home without a wing or head attached to the meat, must be accompanied by written information that includes the hunter&#8217;s name, address, signature, hunting license number, date taken and species and number taken.

Hunters may also deliver geese directly from the field to a processor, but identification must remain attached to the bird until in possession of the processor. Since no goose carcasses or feathers are allowed inside processing plants, hunters must be able to ensure proper disposal and clean-up of carcasses.
The list of participating processors is available on the Game and Fish Department website at gf.nd.gov, and at the NDCAP website, www.capnd.org. 

Hunters interested in donating are encouraged to call the processor before dropping off geese, to have a clear understanding of how processors will accept goose breasts, and their hours of operation.
The North Dakota Community Action Sportsmen Against Hunger is a charitable program that raises money for processing of donated goose and deer meat, and coordinates distribution of donated meat to food pantries in North Dakota. It is administered by the North Dakota Community Action Partnership, a nonprofit agency that serves low-income families across the state.

For more information, visit the NDCAP website, or contact Sarah Hasbargen at 701-232-2452.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> with 2% unemployment, very low numbers on gov assistance...and all the wildlife they have at their front door...there is no one locally to give meat away to...unless your close to one of the bigger cities...which of course doesn't have that much hunting nearby.


Good point. I forget things out there are a little different than what have going on around here


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

pretty sure they don't want our tiny duck breasts that are shredded with dime size holes in it from black cloud. lol


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> pretty sure they don't want our tiny duck breasts that are shredded with dime size holes in it from black cloud. lol


like I tell my friends you just have to shoot them all in the head and no waste!:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> pretty sure they don't want our tiny duck breasts that are shredded with dime size holes in it from black cloud. lol


yeah but if ya got 10 guys at the house, and two days limit for each, that can add up to quite a bit of meat. But you're probably right.


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

Leaving the 17th-24th


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

On our way, just passing Leech Lake! Hunting by 3this afternoon!


----------

